# Details on author Stephen Covey crash?



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I just heard the author of "7 Habits of Highly Effective People" passed away today at 79, in Utah. I never knew he biked. Vague reports said he suffered head trauma after crashing in the step hills of Utah.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

"The bicycle accident happened April 19 on a steep road in Utah. Covey was unconscious and taken to a hospital, where doctors found signs of bleeding."



Read more: Stephen Covey, author of 7 Habits of Highly Effective People, dies at 79


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

jlandry said:


> "The bicycle accident happened April 19 on a steep road in Utah. Covey was unconscious and taken to a hospital, where doctors found signs of bleeding."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Stephen Covey, author of 7 Habits of Highly Effective People, dies at 79


Yeah, read that report too. What is a 79 year old man doing steep descents? That's literal suicide...


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

... not very effective is it?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Yeah, read that report too. What is a 79 year old man doing steep descents? That's literal suicide...


I hope I'm doing steep descents when I'm 79!

I have an acquantance who died from a simple bicycle fall while wearing a helmet, like this guy. We've always wondered if he had a stroke or some event before falling, but no autopsy was done. The article I read said something like the doctors saw evidence of bleeding in the skull, but that could be caused by a popped blood vessel before the crash. Or maybe he wasn't wearing the helme correctly (so common) or it simply didn't provide the protection everyone thinks it does.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Zachariah said:


> Yeah, read that report too. What is a 79 year old man doing steep descents? That's literal suicide...


better than cancer.


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

This article from the Salt Lake Tribute says his helmet slid backwards and his head actually hit the pavement. Keep those chin straps adjusted properly and don't tilt your helmet up. 

Business author Stephen Covey injured in bike crash | The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

A friend of mine used to work for Franklin-Covey, back in the day. What his company required from employees is far different than what they taught. The saying in the office was "If you don't come to work on Saturday, don't bother coming in on Sunday, because you'll get walked out on Monday." 70+ hour work-weeks were the norm, and the only way to get a raise was to quit.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> Yeah, read that report too. What is a 79 year old man doing steep descents? That's literal suicide...


Chances are pretty good that Covey was merely "some guy riding his bike down a hill" rather than "a cyclist doing steep descents."

The writer wrote "...at the bottom of a steep hill" but that doesn't mean Covey was bombing down some 20% grade at 50mph in a tuck position on an S-Works Tarmac. Someone who isn't a cyclist would call my driveway "a steep hill" when in fact it's nothing of the sort, all things considered. Entirely possible he was just a 79yo guy tooling around on hilly neighborhood on a cruiser.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

ScottsSupersix said:


> This article from the Salt Lake Tribute says his helmet slid backwards and his head actually hit the pavement. Keep those chin straps adjusted properly and don't tilt your helmet up.
> 
> Business author Stephen Covey injured in bike crash | The Salt Lake Tribune


Very much too bad. I see people riding around all the time like total goof balls wearing their helmets poorly, the main one being tipped up exposing their entire forehead. This is one of the reasons I'm not a big helmet fanatic - a huge proportion of people wear them in a way that is almost worthless, but think it's crazy to not wear one.


----------



## stevebag (Jul 17, 2012)

*It is crazy to not wear one*



Camilo said:


> Very much too bad. I see people riding around all the time like total goof balls wearing their helmets poorly, the main one being tipped up exposing their entire forehead. This is one of the reasons I'm not a big helmet fanatic - a huge proportion of people wear them in a way that is almost worthless, but think it's crazy to not wear one.


The chances of wearing a helmet properly are greatly enhanced by wearing one at all. To intimate that not wearing a helmet is somehow ok because some/many people wear them wrong is not rational.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

stevebag said:


> The chances of wearing a helmet properly are greatly enhanced by wearing one at all. To intimate that not wearing a helmet is somehow ok because some/many people wear them wrong is not rational.


I actually think the decision to not wear a helmet is perfectly rational, even though I choose to wear one myself. I understand that people can make a perfectly rational decision that bicycling is not so dangerous that it requires compulsive helmet use. But that's just me and I've learned that others disagree with me and actually think that not using a helmet is irrational. Maybe we're not disagreeing though on the point you're making, but I do think it's dumb that people somehow thinking they're being more careful than a non-helmet wearer just because they wear a helmet, regardles of using it a way that provides little or no protection at all. Yea, I kind of think they'd be better off without a helmet than any sort of false sense of security it provides when used improperly.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Yeah, read that report too. What is a 79 year old man doing steep descents? That's literal suicide...


...umm...enjoying himself maybe? riding his bike? why wouldn't he be doing steep ascents and descents? isn't that the whole point of why we're here? 

we all get all old...if we're lucky enough. to be honest i'd rather go in a bike crash than laying around in an "age appropriate" enclave for us doddering old folks...


----------



## mikelee2810 (Jul 18, 2012)

It is really sad to hear about such a mishap, Stephen Covey was one of my favorite authors of all times and my sincere thoughts with the family. Such accidents are no one's fault, just need to be more careful with the accessories and you can avoid such accidents.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Poor guy. I liked him a lot. I could always count on falling asleep quickly when listening to the 7 Habits audio book.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> A friend of mine used to work for Franklin-Covey, back in the day. What his company required from employees is far different than what they taught. The saying in the office was "If you don't come to work on Saturday, don't bother coming in on Sunday, because you'll get walked out on Monday." 70+ hour work-weeks were the norm, and the only way to get a raise was to quit.


For some strange reason....I find that completely believable.


----------

